# A soap and suds success



## Bigmoose (Dec 3, 2012)

These are pictures from my craft show I did this past weekend.  This was a 2 day show with over 300 vendors.  This was my 4 year doing this show and I for the first time ever I sold over 2K in product.  Everything I had sold well.





This is a picture of my beer soaps on the first shelf, beer clocks, wine clocks and liquid beer soaps on the second shelf and more beer clocks on the third shelf.





A close up from the above pic.  You can see my price list on this one.





The first 2 shelfs are my bottle candles, the top half of the bottle is a snuffer for the candle.  The top 2 shelfs are my liquor bottle clocks.





This is a close up of the last pic.





This is a picture of the whole setup.

Bruce


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 3, 2012)

Woo Hoo! This must have been the weekend for profitable shows! Congratulations   I like your Six-Packs of Soap!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 3, 2012)

Bruce what a fantastic assortment of product and the display is wonderful!  Congrats on a successful show...


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy smokes!! Very impressive.


----------

